# Old Casting Rods



## Cashew (Jan 10, 2015)

Took a number of years off fishing, and started back last season. Looks like I have about 10 rods that are all about 5 1/2 feet bass casting rods, with pistol grip handles. A few I've put open face spinning reels on, upside down. A few do have spin casting reels that might have some life left in them.

Hate to throw out the rods, but getting new reels either seems limited to low quality spin cast or pricey versions, or hanging spinning reels on upside down and using medium action rods with small eyes.

I'm fishing for panfish for the plate and freezer. Not really into bass, and catch and release isn't my thing.

I don't currently ice fish, I know could cut the rods down and have a few ice rods. The wife has already seen the plethora of rods, so getting new replacement combos would be difficult. [-X 

I did shave down a rod that had foam grips and nobody would be able to see that it had a pistol grip in a past life, old Mitchell spinning reel just looks and feels right on it.

Any suggestions on reels that I should look at? If I get the rod holders installed on my 10ft rowboat, could try trolling, would be a new one for me.

Thanks in advance,
Cashew


----------



## earl60446 (Jan 10, 2015)

I got one "ugly stick" pistol grip with a "zebco 33 classic" on it, never use it, works ok, available if maybe a relative wants to borrow one. Got some cheap open face setups for them too though. I remember my dad and grandfather using that type of rod / reel setup. Old pistol grip with a spring steel rod plus a level wind reel that was all metal. It had a 1 to 1 gear ratio, no spool release. You needed about a 4 ounce sinker to cast it 30 ft. 
Tim


----------



## Cashew (Jan 23, 2015)

Well I picked up 2 spincast reels online and will put them on a set of matching rods that I have. So if the wife comes along she will be able to use them, and not the fancy open reels that she detests. If mama ain't happy, well ya know the rest. :lol: I like mama happy at all times if possible. Anything I can do even deciding to use spincast reels, is a good thing for me. [-o< 
Fish on.
Cashew


----------

